# WD1002FAEX,  love this drive!



## johnspack (Aug 28, 2010)

My first modern hd,  it actually outperforms my 3 drive seagate 320gig 7200.10 array!  I meant to post some benchies vs my raid,  but still installing a clean windows.  I had to jumper it for 3Gb/s operation,  pins 5 and 6.  http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=50895&vpn=WD1002FAEX&manufacture=Western Digital WD  I got it on sale for $87can.  Anyone running these in raid?  Wondering what performance is like.


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2010)

Hell, my 2TB Green drive is almost as fast as my Velociraptor when it coems to the average transfer rates... it has nearly 3 times the latency though. These advanced format drives are something else...


----------



## johnspack (Aug 28, 2010)

That's another reason I got it.  Dam thing is almost as fast as a velociraptor!  At a third of the cost.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 28, 2010)

the 640gb version of it aint bad either, I have it

btw, directcanda sells the 1002faex for 80$, and in QC I only get 5% tax 

got my 640gb at 65$ from bewawa


----------



## johnspack (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't think there is a 640GB version,  this drive uses 500GB platters.  Another reason I got it!


----------



## n-ster (Aug 30, 2010)

http://pccyber.com/?v=product&i=HD-WD6402AAEX

the wd6402aaex

uses 2x 320gb platters... back when I bought it, it was 65$ and the 1tb was 105$ or something, so I got this one


----------

